# How to determine proxy settings



## DPanMan (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi,

To access the internet on campus I can enable Automatically Detect Settings under IE/Options/Connections/LAN. This works for the internet, but how do I determine what the settings are? For example I would like to know what proxy my computer uses through what ports etc.

Thanks,
-Dan


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

well your proxy ip address is the ip address of the machine running the proxy server, the port number defaults to 80 for HTML, but can be altered 
you will need to get this info from whomever administers proxy
for other protocols ftp, smtp etc
there is a file on most pcs that tell you the port number that each protocol uses
its located in
windows(winnt)>system32>drivers>etc\services

but for HTML default is 80


----------



## DPanMan (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot!


----------

